# Happy Birthday, DVINNY!



## Master slacker (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, dude! :multiplespotting:

May your "Hump Day" have more meaning than just "Wednesday". :eyebrows:


----------



## Ble_PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy birthday, DV!! :happybday:


----------



## frazil (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy birthday DV!!!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday DV!

:winko: :bananalama: :woot: :multiplespotting:


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!! :beerchug:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy B-day, DV!


----------



## Supe (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy B-day! Blow off work and go have a cold one!


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy birthday!!!!!


----------



## Wolverine (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy BD! May the Birthday Fairy bring you an early March 14, or at least one day closer to it.


----------



## MA_PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy B-day DV. hope you have a great one.


----------



## Flyer_PE (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## pbrme (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy BD DV!


----------



## envirotex (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy B-day DV!! Here's a gift from all of us in CO:


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 25, 2012)

Master slacker said:


> Happy birthday, dude! :multiplespotting:
> 
> May your "Hump Day" have more meaning than just "Wednesday". :eyebrows:


^^ I hope it is......doubtful...... but still have hope



Dexman PE said:


> Happy B-day DV!! Here's a gift from all of us in CO:


DICK.


----------



## OSUguy98 (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 25, 2012)

Feliz Cumpleaños al Hombre Fuerte de EB :multiplespotting:


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

DVINNY said:


> Dexman PE said:
> 
> 
> > Happy B-day DV!! Here's a gift from all of us in CO:
> ...


:banhim:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 25, 2012)

^^^ I don't think he needs too much encouragement...


----------



## maryannette (Jan 25, 2012)

HB, DV!


----------



## NCcarguy (Jan 25, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 25, 2012)

HB, hope it's a good one!


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 25, 2012)

Dexman PE said:


> ^^^ I don't think he needs too much encouragement...


I'm just reminding him that it is an option.


----------



## DVINNY (Jan 26, 2012)

Thanks for the B-day wishes !!!


----------



## cement (Jan 26, 2012)

Belated happy!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 29, 2012)

Somehow I missed this. Happy birthday (belated)!

I hope the Pats win the SB for you.


----------



## EM_PS (Jan 29, 2012)

Belated happy birthday!


----------

